# Retiring to Tulum, Mexico



## AussieIrish

Despite a very unhappy start to our 3-4 yr contract in Mexico City, We are now seriously considering retiring to the coast. We are researching coastal towns in the Yucatan, but we dont want to be in an ultra expensive touristy area like Cancun.

We would welcome any suggestions from fellow bloggers. Is there a good ex pat community in the area or is it very transient. Tulum has been recommended to us by a few people and we are planning a "look see" trip in the next few months.

We think we would have to look at a gated community. The reason being, that we have a few more years of working over seas in various countries to do before we can retire. We would love the option of renting it out while overseas. And an empty house would be very tempting to rob etc...

We have not yet researched mortgages etc and tax implications of living here in Mex and having to pay tax etc in the USA

But we are looking forwrad to embracing retired life in Mexico.

Any suggestions or info would be very much appreciated
J


----------



## chicois8

I would think that Tulum,Playa del Carmen,Akmul Cozumel,Isla Mujeres and Cancun are all pretty expencive, Instead of buying a house now with a mortgage why not purchase a beach lot with cash then build later, nothing for anyone to steal when you are overseas...After seeing costs along the Carib coast take a look around Progreso...


----------



## RonMexico

*Tulum is Fantastic!*



AussieIrish said:


> Despite a very unhappy start to our 3-4 yr contract in Mexico City, We are now seriously considering retiring to the coast. We are researching coastal towns in the Yucatan, but we dont want to be in an ultra expensive touristy area like Cancun.
> 
> We would welcome any suggestions from fellow bloggers. Is there a good ex pat community in the area or is it very transient. Tulum has been recommended to us by a few people and we are planning a "look see" trip in the next few months.
> 
> We think we would have to look at a gated community. The reason being, that we have a few more years of working over seas in various countries to do before we can retire. We would love the option of renting it out while overseas. And an empty house would be very tempting to rob etc...
> 
> We have not yet researched mortgages etc and tax implications of living here in Mex and having to pay tax etc in the USA
> 
> But we are looking forwrad to embracing retired life in Mexico.
> 
> Any suggestions or info would be very much appreciated
> J


Hi,
We have lived in Tulum for the last 3+ years. We love it, it's not expensive, we find the overall cost of living to be about 30% cheaper than what we paid in the US (Colorado). Yes, it is more expensive than other areas of Mexico, but it's paradise. Progresso is OK and cheaper, but don't swim in the water over there-it's dirty.

We have an internet business which is actually US based, we do have an office in Tulum where we have high speed internet connection and VOIP phones. We do weekly calls to the virtual office back in Colorado for mail. We pay US taxes as we would if we lived there. We own a condo on the south end of town in Tulum. You can get financing as far as a mortgage with about 30% down...we sold our home in Colorado and paid cash for ours.

Tulum is definitely in the path of progress and from an investment standpoint, it's a virtual lock to see appreciation. If you haven't been to Tulum, you need to come for a visit to see for yourself, it's an amazing little town.

Good luck,
Ron


----------



## AussieIrish

Thank you both for the advice. I am going to hit that part of hte world in a few months to see what I think. Then if I approve, my husband will come the next time to check things out with me.
Looking forward to the adventure of house hunting/ building!
J


----------



## Sr. Bill

AussieIrish said:


> Thank you both for the advice. I am going to hit that part of hte world in a few months to see what I think. Then if I approve, my husband will come the next time to check things out with me.
> Looking forward to the adventure of house hunting/ building!
> J


J

when in the Tulum area also look north off hwy 307. We are in a lovely gated community with 24/7 security on Soliman Bay. 10 mins north of Tulum, but as relaxed as you want to be. Houses can be rented. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## ReefHound

RonMexico said:


> Tulum is definitely in the path of progress and from an investment standpoint, it's a virtual lock to see appreciation. If you haven't been to Tulum, you need to come for a visit to see for yourself, it's an amazing little town.
> 
> Good luck,
> Ron


Are they still going to build an international airport there?


----------



## Hound Dog

Sr. Bill said:


> J
> 
> when in the Tulum area also look north off hwy 307. We are in a lovely gated community with 24/7 security on Soliman Bay. 10 mins north of Tulum, but as relaxed as you want to be. Houses can be rented. Let me know if you need more info.


Well, I don´t know about the OP but I would be interested in more information about your community near Tulum. We live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas in the Chiapas Highlands and may consider buying a second home either on the coasts of Oaxaca, Yucatan or Quintana Roo and Tulum is one of the areas we are considering. We would consider either buying or renting full time or seasonally. Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## Sr. Bill

Hound Dog said:


> Well, I don´t know about the OP but I would be interested in more information about your community near Tulum. We live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas in the Chiapas Highlands and may consider buying a second home either on the coasts of Oaxaca, Yucatan or Quintana Roo and Tulum is one of the areas we are considering. We would consider either buying or renting full time or seasonally. Your input would be appreciated.


Hound, 

Senda a PM and I will send some links that will show some homes on Soliman. You can also google Bahia Principe to see a large development that is around a golf course that has large home sites and beach club amenitites.

The aeropuerto is in final bidding stages. Asur that runs CUN airport has been out for a month or more from the bidding and the other ones are managing Pac coast and interior Airport operations in MX.

I think late May will produce a final decision.


----------



## chicois8

*How many???*

A second home, don't you still own a home in Gringolandia, I mean Chapala???Going for number 3???


[QUOTE=Hound Dog;517235" We live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas in the Chiapas Highlands and may consider buying a second home either on the coasts of Oaxaca, Yucatan or Quintana Roo and Tulum is one of the areas we are considering.


----------



## Shakc21

AussieIrish said:


> Despite a very unhappy start to our 3-4 yr contract in Mexico City, We are now seriously considering retiring to the coast. We are researching coastal towns in the Yucatan, but we dont want to be in an ultra expensive touristy area like Cancun.
> 
> We would welcome any suggestions from fellow bloggers. Is there a good ex pat community in the area or is it very transient. Tulum has been recommended to us by a few people and we are planning a "look see" trip in the next few months.
> 
> We think we would have to look at a gated community. The reason being, that we have a few more years of working over seas in various countries to do before we can retire. We would love the option of renting it out while overseas. And an empty house would be very tempting to rob etc...
> 
> We have not yet researched mortgages etc and tax implications of living here in Mex and having to pay tax etc in the USA
> 
> But we are looking forwrad to embracing retired life in Mexico.
> 
> Any suggestions or info would be very much appreciated
> J


Hi, your post is a few months old so I would think by now you have been to Tulum. How do you like it? Are you finding/making new friends?
I got tired of Canadian winters and have made The Mayan Paradise my new home. I was in Playa but am moving to Tulum within a few weeks. Would love to hear your experiences


----------



## playamaya

*Been in Tulum now 15 years--have advice*

Hola,

I moved to an untouched Bay just North of Tulum Centro at KM 241 of carratia 307 in Feb 1997 and have never looked back. I founded Soliman Bay, forded the road, built the beach house which I was told could "not be built" 4 BR Quintana Roo Villa in Mexico, On the Beach Tulum and have never looked back.

Now after 15 years, I am fast friends with many of the Maya who own the Ejido (Tribal Land) in the jungle near where the new Riviera Maya International Airport is to be built /SNIP/
Cheers,

Bill Koller


----------

